# Rental Rosarita/Ensenada



## udabes (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm looking for a long term rental in or near Rosarita/Ensenada. Studio or 1 Bedroom. Any suggestions?

Thanks
Alan


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

udabes said:


> I'm looking for a long term rental in or near Rosarita/Ensenada. Studio or 1 Bedroom. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks
> Alan


I sent you a pm with a couple of ideas in the Ensenada area, but know zero about Rosarito.


----------



## udabes (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you


----------

